# CAI pipe size



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm thining about finally building my own CAI.. I've read the other threads but I never got what a good pipe size would be.. Anyone know?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm thinking 3"


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

3 is what the aftermarkets are... Much easier to get filters for....


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

How would I get a shop to build the right pipes with the turns and everything?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure my old one was 3". It's been a while now though.

John


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

89Sentra said:


> *How would I get a shop to build the right pipes with the turns and everything? *


Use pvc from **** depot. Well, you don't HAVE to use **** depot, I just like spelling **** depot lol. A guy makes and sells them for the Durango on ebay for 40$. A Car Toys rep had them (for the Durango) for 169$ all chrome and shiny. When I mentioned the 40$ pvc cai he thought that the pvc would work better because plastic won't conduct as much heat as the steel ones. He claimed a 30hp boost on his 318. Can't wait to see what it does on my 5.9L.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Webfoot said:


> *my 5.9L. *


 tahts why durangos kick ass...


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

the D is a nice for long road trips and going to mountain for the snow. It's real comfy BUT, the S is just plain fun to drive unless you're going up a steep hill or trying to pass in traffic. I need to start looking for a CA18 clip. Only 5 Durango payments left....


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *Use pvc from **** depot. Well, you don't HAVE to use **** depot, I just like spelling **** depot lol. A guy makes and sells them for the Durango on ebay for 40$. A Car Toys rep had them (for the Durango) for 169$ all chrome and shiny. When I mentioned the 40$ pvc cai he thought that the pvc would work better because plastic won't conduct as much heat as the steel ones. He claimed a 30hp boost on his 318. Can't wait to see what it does on my 5.9L. *


and then just use elbows and shit to bring the pipe down towards the ground?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

89Sentra said:


> *and then just use elbows and shit to bring the pipe down towards the ground? *


Zactly


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

PVC piping rulez ! lol so solid  it withstand boost and heat too ... trust me !! lol


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

SO PVC piping is ok.. It wont look ghetto?


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

wheres the best spot to put the air filter?

I dunno how low i should place it


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*custom CAI*

ok what you want to do.....

-is find the pipe...dont use PVC,(ghetto)
you can buy sections of mandrel bends from summit and muffler shops at times.either weld, epoxy, or use this plummers tape as described below) 

I also thought about just trying to adapt a honda one....the Intake Manifold on the ga16i is the prob tho. (problem being is that it sucks) it needs an adapter of some sorts. i havent gotten this far tho on my sentra(no need too, cuz i hate that motor)

-secondly, if goign the cheapp premade honda intake route, you only need to extend this pipe off your mani into a 'short ram" style intake...dont buy a all out CAI unit like AEM.

-now construct a heat shield from scrap metal as seen below...

scrap metal heat shielding: (cost me 6 bucks to make)









-next...route some ducting* up to the filter, were you have isolated it from the engine compartment heat.
red circle indicates dryer ducting routed to intake pipe (note: this design and pics are for my honda, so its backwards on the sentra, itd go to otherside of engine bay.)









-now, make the other end of this ducting* aim and mount(zipties?....anything else you can think of works fine)
make this ducting aim and face towards the front of oncomming air. like under the bumper, or in the bumper soemhow..your choice

-instant CAI, with out the long tubing and throttle response lost.

(this is what i run on my civic.) i have a few other ideas but mostly this ga16i intake mani has been a headache for me to construct anything with...good luck!

end results:










good materials to have on hand:
-*lots of dryer or even rain gutter hose crap stuff(what?!!!? i dont know what its called but its blk and at home depot, its used to let the rain water run off your guter down pipe under ground to the street and stuff..that works well too..i think you can by intake hose from kragen as well..alltho more pricey and looks exactly the same)
-hose connector clamps(few bucks)
-**roll of black silicone plumbers tape(for fittings and couplings..again few bucks)
-screw driver
-conical filter(an integra one will work fine from k$N)
-zipties....(self explanitory)

id also use a 2.5 inch pipe for this ga16, cuz its only a 12 valver anyways, and really not all too peppy on top, needs the midrange..but let me know how 3 in works.

ultimately your creating this style effect.(you could just buy one of these)


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *SO PVC piping is ok.. It wont look ghetto? *


I didnt imply "ghetto" lol ya it look really cheap !! but i way over blown my budget on the engine so.....


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

WMengineering: So buying a honda short ram intake and place it on bumber n extending it with dryer duct work will give me a CAI effect?

Thanks


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*re*



> WMengineering: So buying a honda short ram intake and place it on bumber n extending it with dryer duct work will give me a CAI effect?


 and here i thought it was self explanitory....

ok to recap.
youll need to figure out how to make the pipe(cheapo hodna one from pep boys-max is 30 bucks with shitty filter) connect to the Intake manifold...
then, youll need to use the heat shield, to isolate it from engine heat(the filter)
lastly, run your dryer ducting up the isolated side of the intake filter..to get "cool" air straight from the outside of the car to your filter...


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok thanks.. Im going to start this weekend hopefully..


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*re*

let us know what you come up with for the intake manifold.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i have heard that pvc lets off some toxic fumes that can be harmful to your motor , don't know if there is any truth to this is just what i heard


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> i have heard that pvc lets off some toxic fumes that can be harmful to your motor , don't know if there is any truth to this is just what i heard


 lol isnt the motor giving off toxic fumes itself already? hehe

well im not too sure about the PVC fumes hurting your motor. however it does have trace amounts of chlorine inside it. plus it has a tendency to smell bad if warmed. 
so worst is, you might get little clean blotchey bleached white spots in your engine bay.....maybe.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Wath i can tell you is, that PVC smell bad and its toxic for human... well not the pvc itself but the fumes from the burning plastic.. the chlorine only get in fume if the plastic is burning... so for an intake, there aint any problem here !!... to burn the pvc you need temperatures above 300F marks... wich is not likely to happen if you use it as an intake pipe... just keep it away from the heat sources... (btw im a plastic tech )


----------



## phaedrus432 (May 5, 2003)

Anyone made one for... or have any ideas for a CAI fer the E16s?


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

same problem in my book..the intake manis are crap on hese things stock..not very performance geared in my book.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

phaedrus432 said:


> *Anyone made one for... or have any ideas for a CAI fer the E16s? *


its pretty much worth less in my opinion to have a CAI on th e16s if u dont have a different carb. and then still its really no better.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

jsut go for a performance carb and a top mount filter if u got an e16s.


----------

